# Ontario black bear



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey guys;

I just got back last night from my bear hunt in Pointe Au Baril, Ontario with Naiscoot Outfitters. They offer hunts for resident hunters at a very reasonable price. So cheap, I can't run my own baits for the price.

Anyway, shot this little bear on Saturday evening just as it was about to climb into the tree with me!! Honestly, I watched it for over an hour, with no intention of shooting it, took lots of video footage of it, and then it got aggressive and started to make its way up to me. I ended up shootiing it almost straight down through the spine, and it dropped on the spot. The 2-blade Rage head made a softball sized hole, completely severed the spine and windpipe, and made jello out of its lungs. Best part, the blades are stil sharp. Got the whole scenario on tape, the bluff charges and all!!

Rob


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

Great Story, great bear.

Congrats!!!:wink:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks, it was an interesting evening to say the least.


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Rob, When you come to the Soo to see mike.... bring the video and I'll show you mine from this years hunt


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

oh ya...... Like my Bow?...lol putting it to good use fella


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Ronny;

Is that the bear Mike was telling me about, with the ear tags?? It is a nice one, too bad you couldn't eat it!!

I have missed that bow ever since I sold it to you. Glad to hear you are still shooting it though.

Rob


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats the bear, Sat out a few more time to take another one cause the ministry replaced my tag. But no luck. Packed it in and set up on St joes island for deer. Let you know how I make out

Ron


----------

